# Your dream barn?



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

I was looking through a few company's websites that build custom horse stables. The galleries certainly had me drooling!! It also got me thinking about what my ideal barn would be, if I had limitless amounts of money.

Mine would be a raised center aisle barn. I'm not sure how many stalls it would have because I don't actually own any horses at this point. It would have rubber brick flooring with a nice wide aisle. There would be a big tack room and one or two grooming areas across from the tack room. I would probably go for stall fronts with a grill and the yolk style so the horses could look out. Blanket racks and a hook for halters would be on each stall, along with a name plate! Not sure about hay storage. Outside there would be a paved area with a hitching post. Of course this is just a teenaged girl's probably impractical idea, but I can dream!

What is your dream barn? Feel free to post pictures. If you already own your dream barn, post pictures of it.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

my trainers barn is almost my dream barn. so i almost board at my dream barn. but he has to build an outdoor arena.he just go it in desember. its 13 stalls. whell we added on an extra stall so 14. and indoor heated tack room & bath room. but he plans on addeing on and puting blechers in the indoor. but my dream barn would have a wash stall though. so i board at mine.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well mine is a large 50 stall barn with a nice large(about three horse wide) isle. The tack room would have saddles and bridles for each horse and would have shelves next to the horses racks to put that horse's specific things on. The doors would be dutch door bottems and open to the isle(Like racing barns) and each stall would have a stall guard in our barn colors. There would be two wash racks and a indoor arena conected to the barn!


----------

